# investors



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Has anyone dealt with investors to start a business? what are the odds of getting an investor and what are the probs? thanks JIL


----------



## jjvon (Aug 4, 2013)

Ive started 7 small businesses over the years (1970- 2010) and have raised money from relatives, friends, done without, got bank financing and every combination you could imagine. One of the facts that astounded me was that it was easier to raise $5,million than 50, 000. The really exciting thing is that today you can start a company for pennies( if you are not under toooooo much pressure: i.e. food, rent etc,)... and it depends to on the kind and scope of the business you have in mind. And then, today there is something I have not yet tried: Kickstarter.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Investors want to know:

Will the money get paid back?

When?

How much interest will you pay?

How will you get the funds to pay the loan, etc. back?

What will I get if you do not pay?

Do you have other assets, to assure repayment?

And in my neck of the woods, they want to know who you are related to, how you are related, and a whole lot of other useless dribble.

Rich, old, widow ladies are a very good source for cash, often they have more than you would suspect. They have to like you, and trust you, before the money is discussed.


----------

